# Domane Classics Edition



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Seems interesting, but I don't really see any reason to embrace that kind of price jump given what you get with a regular Domane.

Trek Domane Classics Edition Review | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

There really isn't a big price difference when compared to other Trek models that sport Dura Ace Di2 and carbon wheels. This bike is a top of the line set up and only available through Project One (which carries a slightly higher price tag than stock models).


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

The difference between it and the standard Domane is that the Classics Edition is an H1 fit - shorter headtube (lower bar position) and longer toptube. It is designed for serious racers while the standard Domane is designed for a somewhat more upright riding position.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The high price creates "exclusivity" and thus, desire to own.

Brilliant marketing.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

202cycle said:


> There really isn't a big price difference when compared to other Trek models that sport Dura Ace Di2 and carbon wheels. This bike is a top of the line set up and only available through Project One (which carries a slightly higher price tag than stock models).


In fact, you can setup the bike differently via Project One and lower the price correspondingly. That's what I did for mine.


----------



## m3bas (May 19, 2014)

I've had about 3 months on mine, love it. Although beware it is lower and longer than H1.


----------



## Sbccbs (May 29, 2014)

I tried a Domane Classic Edition but came to the conclusion that it was too low and long for me.

It was a tough decision in the sense that I had almost made up my mind that this was the bike I wanted.

Fortunately Trek launched the Domane Koppenberg a couple of month ago which shares some of the characteristics with the Domane Classic Edition but have a slightly less extreme fit.

I had this frame (only available as a frame) delivered last week and truly love this bike.

I had it built with the same components as the Domane Classic Edition - the only diffrence being that I opted for the mechanical Dura Ace.


----------

